# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real or Fake Deca?

## Mr_Clean

Free gear from a buddy, is he unloading his fake stuff on me or is he/it legit.

----------


## lovbyts

Box and vials look top quality if they are fake someone went to a lot of trouble. i think your good but hopefully more will jump in

----------


## TITANIUM

Looks ligit.

----------


## Bio-boosted

looks like a picture from a website to me..

----------


## CHAP

sEND SOME TO ME AND iLL TEST IT FOR YOU SINCE IT FREE...

Looks like a ggod fake if it is.

----------


## aussie_seth

wish my mates give me free gear

----------


## Noles12

look at the dates on threads before bumping them. This one is a year old and your post was of no benefit to the thread

----------

